# estás como una cabra



## Franklin91

"estás como una cabra" ¿cómo se diría esa expresión en inglés? me gustaría saber muchas expresiones inglesas, expresiones que se usen mucho. ¿Alguien puede decirme algunas?


----------



## pedro_a

Er, don't take this personally, but:
"You are as mad as a hatter",
"You have a bat in the belfry",
and possibly more...

Peter


----------



## Pumpkin72

_You're nuts_, por ejemplo.

Tu pregunta es demasiado amplia, me temo.


----------



## Franklin91

gracias, si mi pregunta es muy amplia, me gustaría saber mas expresiones que se suelan usar


----------



## Maruja14

por ejemplo , cómo diriais "dar por saco"


----------



## borgonyon

Se puede decir:

crazy as a goat
totally looney

¿Qué es "dar por saco"? ¿Estar chiflado?


----------



## Maruja14

borgonyon said:
			
		

> Se puede decir:
> 
> crazy as a goat
> totally looney
> 
> ¿Qué es "dar por saco"? ¿Estar chiflado?


 
¿Eres nativo español y preguntas en serio que es "dar por saco"? ¿De dónde eres?.


----------



## borgonyon

Eso de "nativo español" no se como se apuntó. Soy mexicano. Con x y con j. Que suena igual.


----------



## borgonyon

Pero, igual, ¿qué quiere decir "dar por saco"?


----------



## palomica

For the first expression:

You're crazy as a loon.
You're off your rocker.
You're loony tunes.

Or you can phrase it as a question:

Have you gone nuts/crazy/mad/batty?
Are you out of your mind?

And there are many more. As for 'dar de saco', I've never heard it before and the examples I can find don't really tell me what it is.


----------



## Maruja14

Bueno, me he expresado fatal, quería decir de lengua materna española, no sé exactamente cómo se dice.

"Dar por saco" es "dar por culo" 

En España es una expresión tan habitual que me sorprendía que en algún país de habla hispana no se conociera. 

Lo de antes era una broma, no te lo tomes a mal, no me estaba metiendo contigo en absoluto.

¡Ala! un saludote.


----------



## truelove

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Bueno, me he expresado fatal, quería decir de lengua materna española, no sé exactamente cómo se dice.
> 
> "Dar por saco" es "dar por culo"
> 
> En España es una expresión tan habitual que me sorprendía que en algún país de habla hispana no se conociera.
> 
> Lo de antes era una broma, no te lo tomes a mal, no me estaba metiendo contigo en absoluto.
> 
> ¡Ala! un saludote.


 
 hola, mira perdon por lo que te voy a decir, pero yo tambine soy de habla hispana y no conocia esa frase que tu dices, y es más, no entiendo tu explicación , ,podrías explicarte mejor?
además, por lo que veo, dar por c... sería una expresión grosera, ya que hasta donde yo sé, en los países hispanohablantes c... es una mala palabra
espero que me puedas desasnar
gracias


----------



## psicutrinius

La de "dar...", no, sino en este caso, "que te den..." en BE (si recuerdo bien), la podrías traducir por "get stuffed".

Pero los nativos confirmarán (espero...)

Ah, y en este caso, el equivalente no es "saco" sino la otra


----------



## aleCcowaN

Qué alivio que se aclaró lo de "dar por saco"

En Argentina tampoco lo tenemos y sí lo podemos utilizar en el sentido de "dar por chaqueta/cazadora".


----------



## lagun

psicutrinius said:
			
		

> La de "dar...", no, sino en este caso, "que te den..." en BE (si recuerdo bien), la podrías traducir por "get stuffed".
> 
> Pero los nativos confirmarán (espero...)


Sí, tienes razón.
Otra opción (en BE) sería "Up yours!"


----------



## borgonyon

psicutrinius said:
			
		

> La de "dar...", no, sino en este caso, "que te den..." en BE (si recuerdo bien), la podrías traducir por "get stuffed".
> 
> Pero los nativos confirmarán (espero...)
> 
> Ah, y en este caso, el equivalente no es "saco" sino la otra



De esto si que no entendí nada.

"dar…" no es malo.
"que te den…" es malo. 

en BE… ¿qué es BE?

¿Qué es "la otra"?

Estoy de acuerdo con el comentario anterior. Para nosotros el "c…" es inmencionable. En mi familia le hemos dado por llamarle 'fiordo', aunque su significado sea distinto. Sucedió que algunos de nosotros tomamos una clase de geología cuando eramos bastante chamacos y nos encontramos con la palabrita, a la cual le adjudicamos otro significado. Era más curioso estar adolorido del fiordo que del 'c…' [codo].

Probablemente lo mejor sería dejarlo aquí.

un abrazo.



			
				lagun said:
			
		

> Sí, tienes razón.
> Otra opción (en BE) sería "Up yours!"



Ahora sí. Gracias...

Pero, perdonen la falta de ignorancia, ¿qué es BE?


----------



## lagun

borgonyon said:
			
		

> D
> en BE… ¿qué es BE?


BE = British English

(sé que ya lo has pillado pero lo pongo por si acaso alguien más no lo sabe ).


----------



## psicutrinius

a ver
"dar por el saco" eufemismo de "dar por el culo".

Una traducción (que los nativos ya han confirmado), no de "dar por..., sino de "que te den por..." en inglés BRITISH (o sea, British English, BE, a diferencia del AMERICAN English, que sería AE), es la que doy
pero esa va por el lado fuerte
y por tanto, no sería la del eufemismo.

¿Me expresé con claridad ahora?

Lo que pasa es que te acostumbras, contestas al vuelo y no te acuerdas (por lo menos a veces) de que no hace falta la jerga...


----------



## borgonyon

Anda, por supuesto, BE.

gracias...


----------



## Nineu

Teniendo en cuenta que se está hablando de expresiones y sus traducciones, no creo que haya ningún problema en poner "dar por culo". Es que si empezamos con "dar por..." no nos enteramos.  Yo no utilizo esas expresiones, pero si estamos comentándolas, creo que es conveniente ponerlas, ¿no?


----------



## Pumpkin72

Vaya lío, compañeros 

Dar por (el) saco = Dar por (el) culo.

Ambas me resultan igual de vulgares, y en España se usan como sinónimo de "ser extremadamente molesto":

Déjame en paz, no (me) des por saco (o deja ya de dar por saco).
Ya está mi jefe dando por saco, dice que no podemos tener vacaciones.

También tiene otro uso, el ya referido "get stuffed": Que te den por saco, o vete a tomar por saco.

Y otro uso más, para indicar mucha distancia o lejanía:

- ¿Y por dónde está tu casa?
- Uf, está a tomar por saco (de aquí), tardo 3 horas en venir.

Bueno, niños y niñas, ésta ha sido la edificante lección de hoy


----------



## moirag

Hola. Soy británica y  yo traduciría " que te den" como "Fuck you!". "Get stuffed"  y "up yours" también son correctos, pero quizás  la primera expresión suena un poco infantil/eufemística. Evidentemente estas expresiones son para satisfacer el interes de los del foro, per siempre hay que evitar utilizar estas expresiones si eres extranjero, al no ser que estés con muy, muy buenos amigos etc.


----------



## Maruja14

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Vaya lío, compañeros
> 
> Dar por (el) saco = Dar por (el) culo.
> 
> Ambas me resultan igual de vulgares, y en España se usan como sinónimo de "ser extremadamente molesto":
> 
> Déjame en paz, no (me) des por saco (o deja ya de dar por saco).
> Ya está mi jefe dando por saco, dice que no podemos tener vacaciones.
> 
> También tiene otro uso, el ya referido "get stuffed": Que te den por saco, o vete a tomar por saco.
> 
> Y otro uso más, para indicar mucha distancia o lejanía:
> 
> - ¿Y por dónde está tu casa?
> - Uf, está a tomar por saco (de aquí), tardo 3 horas en venir.
> 
> Bueno, niños y niñas, ésta ha sido la edificante lección de hoy


 
¡Genial! pero visto lo visto solo te entendemos los españoles. La lección genial, repito.


----------



## Mr Bones

Dar por saco y que te den por saco son dos expresiones completamente distintas en España. Ambas se refieren al coito anal. En el primer caso, al sujeto activo, y en el segundo, al pasivo (hechas todas las salvedades sobre que nadie es totalmente pasivo o activo en estas actividades).

Desde un punto de vista metafórico, significan también dos cosas distintas

*Que te den por saco (o culo), vete a tomar por saco (culo):* vete a incordiar a otra parte, no quiero ni verte, etc. Se puede traducir por el *fuck you* característico inglés.

*Dar por saco (culo):* molestar, incordiar, importunar etc. Por ejemplo: mi jefe está todo el día dando por saco porque no tiene nada que hacer.

Son dos usos muy habituales en España, totalmente diferenciados. 

Saludos, Mr Bones.


----------



## Maruja14

moirag said:
			
		

> Hola. Soy británica y yo traduciría " que te den" como "Fuck you!". "Get stuffed" y "up yours" también son correctos, pero quizás la primera expresión suena un poco infantil/eufemística. Evidentemente estas expresiones son para satisfacer el interes de los del foro, per siempre hay que evitar utilizar estas expresiones si eres extranjero, al no ser que estés con muy, muy buenos amigos etc.


 
En esto estoy totalmente de acuerdo, porque luego resulta que se hace el ridículo o se habla de forma muy impropia. 

Esta situación que os cuento es absolutamente real:

Mi hermana tiene una asistenta polaca que habla malamente español. Al poco de estar trabajando en su casa, mi hermana le llama un día desde la oficina por teléfono y le pregunta: "Irina ¿ha limpiado el salón? A lo que Irina "educadamente" responde: "No señora, salón no limpio, pero baño, puta madre".

Esto es lo que pasa por usar esas expresiones cuando eres extranjero.


----------



## Franklin91

Bueno, supongo que me habeis ayudado, hoy es mi primer día aquí y ya he aprendido unas cuantas cosas. Gracias


----------



## borgonyon

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> "No señora, salón no limpio, pero baño, puta madre".



Para eso no es necesario ser extranjero. Cualquiera de mis compañeros de nivel secundario [en aquellos años] hubiera dicho lo mismo.

Ese cuento me ha hecho reir como no tienes idea.

¡Muy bueno!


----------



## ablazza

Franklin91 said:
			
		

> gracias, si mi pregunta es muy amplia, me gustaría saber mas expresiones que se suelan usar


 
Here's a current colloquial one : He's a sandwich (or a couple of sandwiches, or a hard-boiled egg, or a Scotch egg, or anything normally associated with picnic food) short of a picnic .  Meaning, he's got a screw loose, or in plainer English : he's barking mad.  Often just : he's completely barking.
Why barking ?  Just a guess : 'mad dogs and Englishmen go out in the midday sun' - famous 30's (?) song by archetypal Englishman Noel Coward.


----------



## borgonyon

Eso me recuerda el acertijo que presenta a La Cicciolina, la madre teresa y un ferrari.

La respuesta a la clave es: Puta madre, ¡que carrazo!


----------



## Franklin91

ablazza said:
			
		

> Here's a current colloquial one : He's a sandwich (or a couple of sandwiches, or a hard-boiled egg, or a Scotch egg, or anything normally associated with picnic food) short of a picnic . Meaning, he's got a screw loose, or in plainer English : he's barking mad. Often just : he's completely barking.
> Why barking ? Just a guess : 'mad dogs and Englishmen go out in the midday sun' - famous 30's (?) song by archetypal Englishman Noel Coward.


qué significa "a screw loose"


----------



## borgonyon

Le falta un tornillo.


----------



## thuja

moirag said:


> Hola. Soy británica y  yo traduciría " que te den" como "Fuck you!". "Get stuffed"  y "up yours" también son correctos, pero quizás  la primera expresión suena un poco infantil/eufemística. Evidentemente estas expresiones son para satisfacer el interes de los del foro, per siempre hay que evitar utilizar estas expresiones si eres extranjero, al no ser que estés con muy, muy buenos amigos etc.



Desde una perspectiva norteamericana, todas esas expresiones se entienden aquí, claro, pero "get stuffed"  no se usa.  "fuck off" es tambien corriente.


----------



## Mate

Maruja14 said:


> ¿Eres nativo español y preguntas en serio que es "dar por saco"? ¿De dónde eres?.


Maruja, 

"Dar por (el) culo" y "dar por (el) saco" en la Argentina tampoco se usan, aunque muchos comprenderían su significado. 

Hace algún tiempo por aquí se decía "andá y hacete coger a máquina", probable derivación de "andá a hacerte coger por un burro". 

Ignoro si dichas frases se entenderían en la Madre Patria.

Un saludo

Mate


----------



## Emiliana de Lunares

Do Spanish speakers outside of Spain understand the expression "estar como un cabra" (to be out of your mind), or is this just a peninsular thing?


----------



## Rodal

En Chile estar como una cabra significa estar loco como una cabra y en inglés se traduce como mad as a hatter.


----------



## Amapolas

Emiliana de Lunares said:


> Do Spanish speakers outside of Spain understand the expression "estar como un*a* cabra" (to be out of your mind), or is this just a peninsular thing?


In Argentina it would be understood. Though our vernacular normally includes 'loco': estar loco como una cabra.


----------

